# Gurgaon and Noida, India (Next Singapore)



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*credit to rjul and other Indian forumers*
Gurgaon is a fast growing suburb about 5-10km from Delhi. It is part of the National Capital Region.

Gurgaon is a major city of the Indian state of Haryana and also the headquarters of Gurgaon district. Located south of Delhi, this fast developing city is part of the National Capital Region. The proximity of the city to Delhi has spurred a lot of construction activity by several leading Indian construction companies like Ansals, Unitech and DLF. Good quality and cheaper office buildings and residential complexes have proved attractive to many companies who have shifted their corporate and back offices from New Delhi's business centres to Gurgaon.

*Gurgaon will be connected to Delhi by the new delhi metro and by a 12 lane expressway being built.*
Atria/Convergys








Nestle 








Square Tower and Nestle








Square Tower








Gateway Tower








JMD








Corporate Park








Global Business Park
















Ericsson








First India Place 








City Centre Mall
















Metropolitan Mall








Sahara Mall
















JMD Regent Plaza 
















JMD Regent Arcade ??? u/c
















Inside the malls
























































Cybercity ??? u/c
















Some Apartments








































RJULs Thread


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*By Suraj*


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

The second batch says direct linking not allowed.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

I have fixed it.

More and more projects are coming up here. This is a city to watch. It is growing from nothing. 10 years ago it used to be grazing land.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice pics btw, keep it up.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Microsoft


















Metropolitan Mall


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Probably the cleanest city in India!


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Here are some pictures of another fast growing suburb of Delhi. This is a planned city too. It is called Noida.*
Noida is a major planned and integrated city in the National Capital Region. It is situated between the Yamuna River in the west and the Hindon River in the east. The city is just 14 kilometers west of Connauught Place, New Delhi. It's connected to New Delhi's Maharani bagh area by a 552 metres, eight laned toll bridge across the river Yamuna. Established in 1976, the acronym NOIDA stands for New Okhla Industrial Development Corporation. The city is home to the Noida Export Processing Zone (NEPZ) and many public and private sector offices. To cope with the growth, a new city named Greater Noida is being built east of Noida across the Hindon River. 

*This city will have the tallest Indian Skyscraper. 710 m 135 * 
*Here are some Noida Pics.*









































*Greater Noida*

























*Noida-Delhi Expressway. Very Nice. By suraj*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Some more Noida Pics*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Current Gurgaon-Delhi Highway that will be upgraded to a super express way of 12 lanes. 6 on the ground and 6 elevated.*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Those are all of the pictures for right now so please leave any comments*


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Fantastic.

I just love this pic.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Azi (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, looks very modern


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

^^^ Its a pretty nice city, with all the IT stuff, its getting a nice boost.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Here are some of the many projects coming to this region.*

Parsvnath Mall Eighteen, Noida









Parsvnath Exotica, Gurgaon









Vatika Tower, Gurgaon

















Project:Unitech, Gurgaon









Windsor Park, Noida

















Unitech Cascades, Greater Noida

















Great India Place, Noida 

























Gurgaon









The Forest, Noida









The Delhi Metro is will be extended to Noida and Gurgaon

























Vatika City, Gurgaon









Halwasiya Augusta Point

















Ansal Plaza, Gurgaon









Ansal Plaza, Delhi









JMD Pacific Square, Gurgaon

























JMD Regent Shopping Mall, Gurgaon









JMD Regent Arcade Mall, Gurgaon

























JMD Regent Mall, Gurgaon

















DLF Pinnacle, Gurgaon

















Some housing in the area. As you can see the area is almost nothing with things being built on it fast.

















Royalton Tower, Gurgoan









Raheja Atlantis, Gurgaon









Uniworld Gardens, Gurgaon









Trinity Towers, Gurgaon









The Close at Nirvana Country, Gurgaon


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

STMicroelectronics - new wing, NOIDA 









Some tech park









Exl Services 








Mott MacDonald 
http://www.logixtechnopark.com/images/mac2.jpg
Mentorgraphics








Citi Bank 









Sab Mall, Noida









Vatika Traingle, Gurgaon









Silokhera (IBM), Gurgaon








DLF Qutab Enclave, Gurgaon








DLF Qutab Enclave, Gurgaon









Uni TechWorld, Gurgaon









Noida, Mall











There are many shopping malls dotting the two cities. Gurgaon is more a commercial city and Noida is an industrial city. They are very close to each other.


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

very good, hopefully land!


----------



## adidas (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow very nice projects for both these cities. Mage is great india place in noida u/c or not. I really like the Forest project it looks sleek and modern.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Wow! A Swedish Ericsson building in India!
I am sure there will also be some supertalls in these cities in the near future.

Have anyone heard any news about the proposed 500m+ skyscraper for Noida?


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

^^^ Yea, was supposed to be a 700 m tower, no clue what happened to it.


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

I like the ambition!


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Wonderful.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Better pics of the main buildings.*

DLF Square Tower, Gurgaon
21 storeys
















DLF Gateway Tower, Gurgaon.
























DLF Plaza Tower, Gurgaon
14 storeys























Signature Towers, Gurgaon
15 storeys

















JMD Regent Square, Gurgaon
14 storeys

















Millenium Towers, Gurgaon
Two towers of 12 storeys and 14 storeys
























*Most of the buildings are 1 to 3 years old.*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Noida Adobe Center









Unitech Business Park, Gurgaon









Unitech Trade Centre, Gurgaon









Amex, Gurgaon


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

The Plaza Mall, Gurgaon
















Grand Mall, Gurgaon









Mega Mall, Gurgaon









Star Mall, Gurgaon









The Galaxy, Gurgaon -









Unitech Trade, Gurgaon









Gurgaon









SENIOR AUTOMALL, NH-8, GURGAON 









CENTRAL PLAZA, GURGAON 









SENIOR MALL, M.G. ROAD, GURGAON (Different than above)









Gurgaon Mega Shopping Mall


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Wow, i like the way they have used glass. And do you know what happened to the mile long mile.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Here is the Noida Skyscraper. It will probably look better when actual thing is ready to be built. Much better**18 Lanes in all. 8 on top for fast trafic. 10 on bottom for slow traffic.*











NEW DELHI: If you thought the Noida toll bridge was awe-inspiring, the Delhi-Gurgaon highway is likely to take your breath away.

The 28-km-long expressway -- linking Delhi to one of its major satellite townships in Haryana -- is halfway through and is likely to be completed by June 2006.

Once open, the expressway will offer eight elevated lanes that will only be open to fast-moving traffic with an average of at least 80 km/hr and heavy vehicles travelling over long distances.

Slow traffic like city buses and two-wheelers will be able to ply on the 10 level lanes that will run under the elevated section. The expressway is likely to cut down travel time from the present 60 minutes to 20 minutes.

According to National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) chief general manager S P S Bakshi, this will be one of the most modern toll plazas in the world.

"We will be setting up 32 toll counters and anticipate an average waiting time of five seconds per car," he said. Though he did not elaborate on the toll, Bakshi said that the policy of 'as much as you can pay' will be implemented.

Toll plazas will be set up for incoming traffic at the Indira Gandhi International Airport and at the Delhi-Haryana border.

NHAI officials met urban development minister A K Walia on Wednesday regarding acquisition of more land.

"We would like to have about 15 metres on both sides along the expressway so that we can develop the area aesthetically," Bakshi said. Walia said that the proposal was being seriously considered.

Amongst other initiatives that the expressway is likely to have are 'merging zones.' According to officials, intersections will be used by vehicles for access and merge with slow-moving traffic in case they want to leave the expressway.

Each flyover intersection will have provision for access and exit to the expressway. While the project's original cost was an estimated Rs 555 crore, officials say that this is likely to increase by Rs 100-150 crore as many new features have been added to it.


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

I always consider it a joke.....


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Golf View Tower, Gurgaon*









*JMD Pacific Square, Gurgaon*









*IFFCO, Gurgaon*









*TCI (Transport Corp of India), Gurgaon*


----------



## adidas (Sep 2, 2005)

wow nice pics mage


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Realty unchecked in India
Priyanka Bhardwaj
Oct 1, 2005

NEW DELHI - *It is a US$1 billion project that will put India on the top of the world, literally. Plans are afoot for the world's tallest building, with 135 stories, at Noida, a satellite township on the outskirts of the capital, New Delhi.* The skyscraper is a seen as a fitting epitome of a rapidly growing and resurgent India - hub of outsourcing for multinational firms, a service-led economy that's pulling up manufacturing as well and an information technology (IT) powerhouse, all of which have translated into a hyperactive real estate sector, with the mega skyscraper to show for it.

The Indian skyscraper, to be built as part of the ambitious Noida City Center in the northern state of Uttar Pradesh, will be built on a 140-hectare plot and will be higher than the 508 meter-high Taipei 101 in the Taiwanese capital, currently the tallest building in the world. The Noida building is slated to be 710 meters (2,330 feet) tall - 202 meters higher than Taipei 101. It will be designed to resemble the peaks of the Himalayas and *is scheduled to be open for business by 2013. The building will contain a 50-floor five-star hotel, a 40-story glass atrium and 370,000 sq meters of shopping space.*

*"New York in the '30s, Malaysia in the '90s and China today - all have used tall buildings to showcase their countries' achievements to the world," said Hafeez Contractor, a famous Indian architect who has designed buildings around the world. "We want this building to show to the world what India can do." * Chairman and chief executive officer of the Noida Authority, Deo Dutt Sharma, said: "Aspects like cost and related activities are yet to be worked out." The authority has set up a six-member committee to work on the project and visit Kuala Lumpur, which boasts the world's now-second-tallest building, Petronas Twin Towers.

The skyscraper, its planners hope, will be the tallest new indicator of India's economic prowess as the country jumps into the race with the likes of Taiwan, Malaysia and China, where seven of the world's 10 tallest buildings rest. These countries have a penchant for tall buildings and are known to compete with each other in outdoing heights. India, too, is looking to join this race to the top.

Noida, Gurgaon, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai and Kolkata lead the business and process outsourcing (BPO) boom in the country with several highrises in their midst. Gurgaon, for instance, is sprinkled with numerous office buildings, shopping malls and residential highrises in various stages of completion to cater to the ever-rising demand of the upwardly mobile middle class. Multiple tracts of land in Noida and Gurgaon, which were lying idle just a year ago, have suddenly sprung to life, being converted into residential or commercial property.


Realty boom
*Noida skyscrapers and Gurgaon malls, of course, are just the tip of the real estate boom in the country that has also resulted in a more than 40% rise in realty prices in the past year.* The construction boom is at an unprecedented scale in India to meet the soaring needs of India's high-tech sector.* It's a building boom where 70-80% of the demand is being driven by software services and business and process outsourcing companies.* According to a report by international property consultancy firm Cushman and Wakefield, in some of the micro-markets within Bangalore, Kolkata, Chennai and Pune, cities where IT jobs abound, property prices have gone up by almost 50%, leading to a huge pressure to meet pent-up demand.

A similar growth trend is visible now in Tier II cities like Ludhiana, Chandigarh, Jaipur, Hyderabad, and Kochi, where several BPO companies have moved operations due to lower costs. Bangalore has moved from an IT back-office location to a full-fledged IT hub, with cutting-edge research combined with low value-added services. Business-led demand for commercial office space has fueled demand for residential and retail properties.

Properties with the potential of being leased out to multinationals, large corporates, banks or embassies are the most in demand. In Mumbai and Delhi, lease rentals are as high as 10-13% of the value of a residential property and 13-14% for furnished apartments and offices. Residential property prices have gone up by 30-100% in Delhi. Most predict that 2005 will also witness growth in property markets but prices will not rise as steeply as in 2004.

*China attracts about 3.2% of its gross domestic product as foreign direct investment (FDI) in its real estate sector, while India draws a measly 1.1%. In order to catch up with China, the government has recently begun giving automatic permission, without requiring the usual FDI clearances, to 100% foreign-invested construction projects.* Earlier, overseas firms were allowed in only after clearance from the highly bureaucratic Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB). Foreign investors can now enter any construction development area, be it to build resorts, townships or commercial premises, but they will have to construct at least 50,000 square meters within a specific time-frame. Norms relating to the stipulated land area to be developed by foreign entities have also been eased, to 25 acres from 100. Several companies have announced setting up real estate funds with estimates indicating that realty funds are expected to raise in excess of $1 billion in the coming months, with expected returns of over 15% annually.

According to Chesterton Meghraj Property Consultants, much of the investments will come in IT parks and residential projects. *"We see companies from West Asia and Southeast Asia eyeing India's real estate sector. Interest to the tune of $2 billion has already been expressed after the recent announcement. The country's leadership position in back-office operations could trigger a requirement of 70 million square feet capacity in the next 2-3 years,'' * Chesterton Meghraj director Santhosh Kumar said.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Night safari in Noida soon

TIMES NEWS NETWORK[ FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 23, 2005 02:10:00 AM ]

LUCKNOW: A safari by night in India. Sounds far fetched,but hold your breath,it is true. Greater Noida is all set to have one. The industrial township of Uttar Pradesh will be the fourth in the world after Singapore,China and Thailand to introduce the concept of 'zoo by night'.

A total of 150 acres of degraded forest land in Greater Noida has been earmarked for the project,the detailed report of which will be submitted within three-months. The Authority has already appointed Bernard Harrison as the consultant for the safari.

A former director of the Singapore Zoo,who had served the organisation for 30 years,Harrison has been instrumental in setting up the night safaris of Singapore and China.

A night safari,which in layman's language means a 'zoo by night',allows visitors to watch animals in enclosures during the late evening hours till midnight.

The visitors are taken on a battery-operated special noiseless,pollution-free and a no-headlights train around the enclosures,which are lit up through specialised lights giving the impression of moonlit night.

The lights are so managed that the visitors get the impression that they are watching the animals in natural surroundings with no fencing etc. The safari is supplemented by associated activities like good food courts,healthy recreational activities and good entertainment.

This is done particularly as the animal watching hours are between 7 pm and midnight. The safari does not operate during the day-time. Speaking to TOI,chairman,Greater Noida and Noida,Rakesh Bahadur said the "night safari was especially suited for India keeping in view the climatic conditions here.

The night zoo will be a good attraction more so as it is taking shape in a region close to Delhi." Bahadur,who,along with the chief wildlife warden UP,Mohammad Ahsan and a couple of other officers returned on September 20,following an on-the-spot study of the safaris in Singapore and China,said "once the detailed project report comes through the permission of the Central Zoo Authority will be sought.

Work will then commence on the same." Queried if there would be any private participation,Bahadur said,"It is still being examined. We might invite private participation for some aspects of the night zoo".


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Park Centra, Gurgaon*









*Park Central, Noida*









*Shop'in Park - CBD East*









*Shop'in Park - North*








Location: B-Block, Shalimar Bagh 

Plot Area: 8710 sq. mts. 

Architect : DP Associates And Rajinder Kumar Associates, *Singapore*

Construction Update : Construction in full swing


*The Legend, Gurgaon*









*Freedom Park Life, Gurgaon*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Malls
Aerens Goldsouk, Gurgaon*
















*Galaxy Towers, Gurgaon*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Gurgaon India


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

effer said:


> Probably the cleanest city in India!


yeah good one, maybe next you'll be saying there aren't even that many poor people there.


----------



## ebar86 (Apr 11, 2010)

kardon said:


> No city in India is still anywhere close to Mumbai ,why do u compare it with global cities outside?


dont think mumbai is that good either


----------



## GKT (Feb 15, 2010)

_copyright GKT_

Looking from my Office in Noida towards towers in Indirapuram Ghaziabad.


----------



## Kireb (Jul 7, 2007)

bharani.nitt said:


> Joker of the century.
> 
> Have u ever been to singapore ?
> 
> ...


Having lived in Gurgaon and now resident of Singapore, I can only say that no way,never ever, Indians will have the same quality of life as that of the people of Singapore. This place is clean, calm, crime free and above all corruption free. There is no hassle, no starring, no stinking streets, no poverty and women can move around without being molested. Buildings, hospitals, public areas and malls are excellent in Singapore and stay that way. The malls in Gurgaon are run down, no maintenance and are cockroach infested.

I sincerely hope that India will progress one day to a country with international living standards, but my hopes are slim. India has too much of a corruption problem that leads to enormous income disparity!


----------



## holaindia (Jul 18, 2012)

Kireb said:


> Having lived in Gurgaon and now resident of Singapore, I can only say that no way,never ever, Indians will have the same quality of life as that of the people of Singapore. This place is clean, calm, crime free and above all corruption free. There is no hassle, no starring, no stinking streets, no poverty and women can move around without being molested. Buildings, hospitals, public areas and malls are excellent in Singapore and stay that way. The malls in Gurgaon are run down, no maintenance and are cockroach infested.
> 
> I sincerely hope that India will progress one day to a country with international living standards, but my hopes are slim. India has too much of a corruption problem that leads to enormous income disparity!


It had all the problems that we had three decades ago but because of its small size and an efficient government , it progressed .


----------



## jaysonn341 (Mar 19, 2012)

Can we please not compare Singapore to this? It doesn't make sense if we do.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

updates would be nice.


----------



## India Rulz (May 29, 2012)

OK, so those people comparing Bangalore to Singapore, here is quite detailed a comparison. In terms of education, Bangalore is ahead, without a spek of doubt. We see Bangaloreans taking US jobs, not Singaporeans. Yes, job opportunities in Bangalore are very less. Bangalore also lags behind by a large margin in case of infrastructure. But Bangalore has higher literacy rates than Singapore. ITs in Bangalore are beyond comparison. Even Americans come to Bangalore for jobs, in which case Singapore sucks. And who said that Bangalore is a concrete jungle may I know???? Which psychopath is comparing Bangalore to Singapore in terms of gardens and greenery??? And talking about civility, no Bangalore person can be spotted getting drunk and lying in the metro till morning.

Americans coming to Bangalore for jobs -


----------



## Kireb (Jul 7, 2007)

India Rulz said:


> OK, so those people comparing Bangalore to Singapore, here is quite detailed a comparison. In terms of education, Bangalore is ahead, without a spek of doubt. We see Bangaloreans taking US jobs, not Singaporeans. Yes, job opportunities in Bangalore are very less. Bangalore also lags behind by a large margin in case of infrastructure. But Bangalore has higher literacy rates than Singapore. ITs in Bangalore are beyond comparison. Even Americans come to Bangalore for jobs, in which case Singapore sucks. And who said that Bangalore is a concrete jungle may I know???? Which psychopath is comparing Bangalore to Singapore in terms of gardens and greenery??? And talking about civility, no Bangalore person can be spotted getting drunk and lying in the metro till morning.


I am sure that the million or more slum dwellers in Bangalore wouldn't agree to such nonsense. There is, unfortunately, no civility in India! Too corrupt and law enforcement only for those who can afford it!


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting



jinka sreekanth said:


> Alok Verma - Kingdom of dreams





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright ShayDe1





Yagya said:


> Millennium City ... ( Gurgaon - India) by harinderjaidka, on Flickr





deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Tarandeep Singh.





azzi282 said:


> cc Ajay walia


----------



## asit (Nov 29, 2011)

List of Shopping malls and centers in Gurgaon with Contact details Developer information and Mall Directory


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright *calbiju*


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting from India thread..



kingkobra said:


> from dlfcybercity website. Apologies if posted already.


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting



Suncity said:


> _photo copyright Sonika Uppal_
> 
> <---scroll if needed--->


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting



Suncity said:


> photo copyright Dinesh Khanna
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

India Gurgaon by lensmen-i&p, on Flickr







































photo copyright Paras Gupta


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

photos copyright Sobhraj Singh Panhar
1.









2.









3.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Copyright All rights reserved by ashishgupta023



















Copyright All rights reserved by Rishav09


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

cc Hafeez Contractor 


















DLF City Phase I, Sector 26A









photo copyright Coptergraphs


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

photo copyright AB [email protected] Photography club @facebook.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Photo copyright: Jasbir S. Randhawa

"The Delhi Metro Railway on an elevated stretch above M.G. Road, Gurgaon; with a view of the Gurgaon Skyline in the background"










Copyright Leo J.











From Hafeez Contractor's FB page:

The Aralias, DLF Phase V





































Malibu Town, Sector 47


















Northeast view from Uniworld Gardens, Sector 47


----------

